# 1/2 pint ball,  olive green, amber snuff jar



## pickensbob (May 20, 2013)

THREE NICE JARS I GOT FOR ALMOST FREE,  good color combination.  not for sale.  1/2 pint ball perfect mason,  1/2 gallon olive green, perfect mason and helme's railroad miles


----------



## idigjars (May 20, 2013)

The two Ball jars are very nice.  Good score.  Paul


----------



## cobaltbot (May 20, 2013)

good finds, the little Balls are worth some bucks.


----------



## pickensbob (May 20, 2013)

thanxs for info guys, will post more  larer


----------

